# Question about my big trip



## tmedlin 757 (Sep 16, 2019)

My wife and I are going on a train trip for our 30th anniversary. We are going for 21 days to the following cities:

Leave Newport News, VA to Boston. From Boston, drive through coastal Maine and back.
From Boston to Chicago.
From Chicago to Memphis. Rent a car to Nashville and back.
From Memphis to New Orleans.
From New Orleans to Washington DC.
From Washington DC to Norfolk, VA and home.

My question is – In Memphis, the train leaves around 6:40am. I called the hotel and they said that Uber is not really used around there. And if it is, is it available that early? I have never used an Uber before. Is there a car rental place at the Memphis train station? I need to rent one and return it somehow. How can I get to the train so early? I don’t really want to walk around Memphis in the dark with my luggage looking like easy prey. Memphis is the only place on the itinerary that I seem to be struggling with....so far.

In addition, any suggestions on places to go would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 16, 2019)

tmedlin 757 said:


> My wife and I are going on a train trip for our 30th anniversary. We are going for 21 days to the following cities:
> 
> Leave Newport News, VA to Boston. From Boston, drive through coastal Maine and back.
> From Boston to Chicago.
> ...


There is a Hertz location at the Cannon Center in downtown Memphis. It's not open at train time, but there are several hotels within walking distance. Normally, you can drop a rent car off at an office during unattended hours and the return will be processed when they open (but call ahead to make sure!). My suggestion would be to arrive in downtown Memphis the night before, stay in a nearby hotel, drop the rent car off during unattended hours, and take a taxi the two miles to the Amtrak station.


----------



## TM 757 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 17, 2019)

I would be very surprised if Uber didn't have a strong presence in Memphis. It's population is 652,236, Uber's website lists Memphis as a city where there are Uber drivers, and Uber has a presence in MUCH smaller cities. Given that you will need to get a ride early in the morning, I would give it a little more time than one usually needs to get an Uber (my last experience 3 weeks ago in Cincinnati was less than 1 minute at midnight). I did use an Uber once at 5 am to get to the train station, but that was in Oakland, CA. That one took maybe 5 minutes to get to me. Of course, you have to have the app on your smart phone and in an area with decent bars. I would download the app before your trip. It's a free app, of course. We found out on our last trip that it wouldn't work on my sister's tablet even though she has a phone number attached to it and even though we successfully downloaded the app. If you don't have a smart phone, then I don't know of a way to use Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 17, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> If you don't have a smart phone, then I don't know of a way to use Uber or Lyft.



My solution is to travel with a person who has a smart phone!


----------



## jimmrl (Sep 17, 2019)

My guess is that the Hotel has a deal with a Taxi business and is telling you that Uber is not used for that reason. 

Jim


----------



## Asher (Sep 17, 2019)

If you have a smart phone, download the Uber app, if you dont, call a cab. Both run all night in Memphis.


----------



## TM 757 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the answers. I had already downloaded the Uber/Lyft app. My son says that I am going full millenial! I have no need for Uber or taxis where I live since a car is really a requirement.
I thought it was strange about the hotel stating that there was no Uber presence in such a big area, but you may be right about the taxi payoff.


----------



## v v (Sep 18, 2019)

TM 757 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I had already downloaded the Uber/Lyft app. My son says that I am going full millenial! I have no need for Uber or taxis where I live since a car is really a requirement.
> I thought it was strange about the hotel stating that there was no Uber presence in such a big area, but you may be right about the taxi payoff.



Our solution at the beginning of this year was to contact a local taxi company (found a few online), look at their feedback for reliability, then booked a cab to the station. Also noted a second taxi co number 'just in case'. Very easily done online without any drama at all.

We didn't get to Memphis as Rosie had a medical problem a few days before travelling, but when we do get to visit we'll do the same again. 

Dr King and the National Civil Rights Museum was a big reason we would travel so far to visit Memphis, and the Mississippi plus of course Elvis and the music of the city.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 18, 2019)

TM 757 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I had already downloaded the Uber/Lyft app. My son says that I am going full millenial! I have no need for Uber or taxis where I live since a car is really a requirement.
> I thought it was strange about the hotel stating that there was no Uber presence in such a big area, but you may be right about the taxi payoff.


My experience is that outside of a few cities that "rigidly" control taxis, they are dirty; the drivers play terrible music loudly (to drown out the screams of the passengers?); they rarely offer to load/unload the luggage; often don't use the meters; and can't be relied on. Uber drivers know they are rated and go out of their way in my experience to do the opposite.
With Uber, you know exactly what it will cost up front (no driving in circles).
You can always pay by CC.
You have a record of the driver, the cost and the route.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Just FYI - you can schedule both Uber and Lyft in advance.


----------



## TM 757 (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replys. 
I did not know that you could schedule an uber/lyft in advance. That would definetly make me feel more at ease.


----------

